# ATI 5970 Grafiktreiberwahl



## sharK223 (10. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag Comunity,

Ich habe die Sapphire ATI 5970 OC-Edition und dazu verschiedene Treiber ausprobiert.
Nun ist mir etwas aufgefallen. Überall im Internet steht das die Treiber Version beim Catalyst Center 10.3 (nun nicht mehr neu) die leistung meiner Grafikkarte
enorm steigern soll aber statdessen geht sie total in den Keller.
Bei meiner momentanen Version: ati_vista_win7_hemlock-xt_8.663_oct28.exe (zu downloaden auf der Sapphire Homepage)
komme ich nur als kleines beispiel bei World of Warcraft in Westfall auf durchgehend 180 bis 210 FPS!
Bei jeder anderen Version (bei genau den selben Settings sowol in WoW alls auch in Catalyst) gerade mal auf knappe 30 wenn ich stehen bleibe...
Vsync war immer aus!

Hat hier irgentjemand mal ne erklärung dafür?
Oder kann das mal bitte jemand bestätigen?

Mein System:

CPU: AMD Phenom x4 3.4 GHz
Grafikkarte: ATI Sapphre 5970 OC-Edition
RAM: 4 GB GEIL CL 9-9-9-24 1333MHz
Windows: Win 7 Ultimate 64-Bit

Meine Settings:
Bild1
Bild2

PS: Man kann auch hingehen und bei der Installation von mitlerweile 10.4 alles installieren auser dem Bildschirm Treiber.
Dieser muss von meiner Version bleiben um die gewünschte performence zu bekommen (sinkt dann dennoch leicht ab).
Aber man kommt dennoch in den Genus aller 10.4 erneuerungen wie z.B. dem Video Converter.


_


----------

